# Hope after a missed miscarriage?



## HopingforBaby2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi everyone 
How are you doing?
It’s my first time writing on here and hoping I get to hear some good stories.
I’ve had iui’s and icsi treatments, got my son from second icsi and since trying for his sibling I’ve struggled with secondary infertility. Just had a missed miscarriage too which was awful at the scan to hear only a yolk sac developed but my body still thinks it’s pregnant so third scan at the hospital instead today and then a wait and see approach. Hoping for natural.
I’m 40 in a few weeks so after some positive stories where people have had healthy babies after missed miscarriage or fertility treatment and what worked for you? I thought I was fine after crying for a week but my friend came with flowers and chocs yesterday and I literally started crying again. Really trying to be positive for the future but need to hear some good stories. Thanks for reading 😊


----------



## HopingforBaby2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone have success after miscarriage while being over 40? Maybe I waffled on my last post 😂


----------

